# Chuck Adams



## Lanny

I know some guys don't like him, but I do. I grew up reading his stories when he hunted out of Chico, CA.  I still have my '81 Toyota 4WD truck like what I saw he drives in his early photos.

After all these years and with all his hunting success, does he really hunt with a Reflex Caribou bow and fingers? I know Reflex is one of his sponsors, but come on, doesn't he know you need 350 fps, drop away rests, FOBs and trigger releases to kill deer?:wink:


----------



## glass3222

I spent a while talking with him at the PA outdoors show in harrisburg in february. Yes, he still hunts with a reflex caribou, fingers, a good old flipper/plunger rest. He will even admit that he can shoot a little better with a release, but he says that he shots pretty good with finger and enjoys it more, and I have to agree with him on that. 

I injured my shoulder a while back and physically could not pull back a bow with a release, which I shot for 15 years or so. I tried to pull my bow back with fingers and had no trouble, I guess it had something to do with the way my wrist was turned that effected the ligaments in my shoulder. No I am having more fun than ever shooting fingers.


----------



## musikman43155

I am a huge Chuck Adams fan. When I got back into archery a few months ago, one of the first things I did was buy Super Slam! and Life at Full Draw. I also picked up two or three of his other older books. His books are really written well, and, stories are very interesting. Quite the hunter and writer. I also picked up one of his leather hip quivers as well as his tackle box arrow rollers on ebay.

I would think any finger shooter would idolize him in one way or another, or at least, finger shooters that hunt.

I think most people mistake his confidence for arrogance. Read "Life at Full Draw" and see for yourself.


----------



## rraming

Lanny said:


> I know some guys don't like him, but I do. I grew up reading his stories when he hunted out of Chico, CA. I still have my '81 Toyota 4WD truck like what I saw he drives in his early photos.
> 
> After all these years and with all his hunting success, does he really hunt with a Reflex Caribou bow and fingers? I know Reflex is one of his sponsors, but come on, doesn't he know you need 350 fps, drop away rests, FOBs and trigger releases to kill deer?:wink:


Do you really believe that last statement you made - you can't kill a deer without 350 fps. Do you want to bet? How about 180 fps - Do you think that can Kill a deer?


----------



## AKRuss

Rich, I think Lanny was being sarcastic ...


----------



## C++

*Chuck Adams is the real deal.*

Met him and his Dad. Use to live in Chico. He sacrifice a lot including his marriage to be where he's at. He earned his success by good old fashion hard work, determination and a lot of talent. God bless him!


----------



## Lanny

Yah, Rraming, I was trying to be funny. Here's another attempt: I saw Chuck Adams a few years back at a local sportsman's expo and had the misfortune to ask if the beautiful lady next to him was JoAnne, his former wife. How did I know they'd divorced? After an embarrassed moment, I said something stupid like "Well, nice meeeting you" and walked off thinking what a numbskull I was. 

I know you can kill deer with 180 fps. I read "Traditional Bowhunter Magazine."


----------



## IBBW

*He's the man*

I think Chuck is the foshizzle. Whatever that means. I think that is a good thing! ? Man I took a beating several years ago on "another" bowhunter site.........heh...... when I even mentioned his name and bowhunting greats in the same sentence. Good to see that is not the case here.:darkbeer:

BW


----------



## marcusjb

Chuck probably turns some people off with his strong opinions and strong self-confidence, but you cannot argue with his sucess. Look at all the world records that he holds. I have a lot of respect for him and he's a great encouragement to me as a finger shooter. He's one of the most sucessful bowhunter of all time and he shoots with his fingers! You can't beat that for giving me hope!


----------



## musikman43155

Lanny said:


> Yah, Rraming, I was trying to be funny. Here's another attempt: I saw Chuck Adams a few years back at a local sportsman's expo and had the misfortune to ask if the beautiful lady next to him was JoAnne, his former wife. How did I know they'd divorced?


Joanne was a looker too. There are photos of her in a few of his older books. She had the big hair ,but, still very pretty. 

Perhaps she'll always be the one that got away?


----------



## Lanny

Her replacement weren't no slouch. Similar in many ways from what I saw. Gorgeous.


----------



## 2wyoming

musikman43155 said:


> I think most people mistake his confidence for arrogance. Read "Life at Full Draw" and see for yourself.



Just got done reading it.
One of the best books ive read, bY Far.


----------



## Lanny

How do I find his books? Are they available by order only and, if so, who to contact? I can't find them in any of the area bookstores.


----------



## musikman43155

I've bought nearly all of mine off of ebay or occasionally off of amazon.com. I think Cabela's sells them, but, they're expensive. You can probably get them for $10 or $15 off of ebay or amazon.


----------



## sambarbowhunter

anyone here know what release technique chuck uses? dead release, back tension/subconscious, dead release with some back tension?


----------



## white tail 10*

*dead release ?*

ive been reading about "dead release'

what is a dead release?


----------



## jhart75609

musikman43155 said:


> I've bought nearly all of mine off of ebay or occasionally off of amazon.com. I think Cabela's sells them, but, they're expensive. You can probably get them for $10 or $15 off of ebay or amazon.


Amazon has them. I told my wife to order them for me the next time she puts in an Amazon order. Seems like they were about $15 a piece. I figure I'll read them, and they'll make a nice addition to the "library" at the huntin' shack.


----------



## C++

sambarbowhunter said:


> anyone here know what release technique chuck uses? dead release, back tension/subconscious, dead release with some back tension?


I know when I lived in Chico Bill Hon pushed the dead release w/ fingers so it highly likely that Chuck uses a dead release... they don't want to spoke game by a lot of movement...


----------



## sambarbowhunter

white tail 10* said:


> ive been reading about "dead release'
> 
> what is a dead release?


to the best of my knowledge a dead release is simply relaxing your hand to release the string, usually without any rearward movment of the drawing arm after the shot.


----------



## sambarbowhunter

C++ said:


> I know when I lived in Chico Bill Hon pushed the dead release w/ fingers so it highly likely that Chuck uses a dead release... they don't want to spoke game by a lot of movement...


I've recently wondered if an active release could spook game, it's encouraging for me as my technique can best be described as dead release.

forgive my ignorance but who's Bill hon?


----------



## huntfish25

chuck is a hunter and he will tell you that. he still used xx78 arrows because they are the strieghtest arrows out there, fix blades, arrows and figers. he also shoot out to 50+ yards. people who dont like him proble want to be like him. he pay his dues to get where he is, he did not do it for the money he did it because he loves hunting. i like chuck alot and i have see him many times and read all his stuff.


----------



## Templar1305

Release aids are just plain wrong. 

If you want to shoot archery tackle with a trigger, that's what the crossbow is all about. 

Great Hunters always seem to incurr the distaste of the also rans. Adams sounds somewhat like Archery's version of Elmer Keith.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter

If anybody wants the books I have a hard cover copy of each (Super Slam & Life at Full Draw) that I'll send free of charge. They were OK, but I don't ever see reading them again. PM me if interested.


----------



## jhart75609

Templar1305 said:


> Release aids are just plain wrong.
> 
> I have to disagree with that one. I know a lot of folks, one of my brothers, that can't shoot well without a release. My brother was just about ready to give up bowhunting, he didn't feel confident enough about his shooting to actually shoot at game. He tried a release and he's a new man. He killed several does last year all with excellent shots. He just couldn't get things working right with fingers.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter

Books are taken


----------



## DRFrance

*Bowhunter Digest*

First archery book I ever read I received for Christmas from my mom back in the 80's - Bowhunter Digest by Chuck Adams. I must have been about 12 years old at the time and was trying to make my own bows from Willow branches and my own wooden carved arrows.

I read that book cover to cover at least 6 times before I got my first compound bow at age 14 for Christmas. Meeting Mr. Adams several times informally has been my pleasure at varioius outdoor shows. I have to credit him as being an original bowhunting legend now living. There are many legends, but I consider him to be right up there as a pioneer with today's archery equipment and use such as Fred Bear as Mr. Adams has also done much to improve our sport of archery and educate us.

Thank you much Chuck Adams for your dedication and selfless pursuit of promoting archery.

Don


----------



## Lanny

Well, glad to see I'm preaching to the pulpit. :darkbeer:


----------



## three under

huntfish25 said:


> chuck is a hunter and he will tell you that. he still used xx78 arrows because they are the strieghtest arrows out there, fix blades, arrows and figers. he also shoot out to 50+ yards. people who dont like him proble want to be like him. he pay his dues to get where he is, he did not do it for the money he did it because he loves hunting. i like chuck alot and i have see him many times and read all his stuff.


He's actually shooting Rage broadheads now and was really talking them up in one of the recent magazine articles I read. Chuck is one of the best and I have to laugh when people rip this guy in other threads.


----------



## musikman43155

Based on what I've read about him, I bet he's using the Rage broadheads, but, I bet only for whitetail, pronghorn and animals of the smaller deer variety.


----------



## tguil

Based on The 1980 Edition of "Shooter's Bible", he may be using a bolt action high power rifle for caribou (page 27) and what appears to be a Ruger Redhawk for mountain sheep (page 28). The article: "The Most Desirable North American Big-Game Animals" by Chick Adams. Must have been before he got religion. 

Tom


----------



## white tail 10*

*Chuck Adams a gun hunter ??*


im gonna take his picture down from the top of my bed and burn it ....
he was like my hunting god .....and when i grow up i dont want to be like him anymore ....


----------



## tguil

white tail 10* said:


> im gonna take his picture down from the top of my bed and burn it ....
> he was like my hunting god .....and when i grow up i dont want to be like him anymore ....


Chuck also advocated a green plaid shirt and brown or gray pants rather than "designer camo" until quite recently. He simply needs to make a living just like everyone else. He's a darn good bowhunter and a sensible archer. Look at how he hunts and the equipment he uses. Very little fancy stuff.

I got into archery over twenty-five years ago to extend my hunting season. That's still my main reason. I'm a bowhunter not a target guy. I shoot at targets, yucca plants and dirt clods just to keep my bowhunting skills in shape. 

I also shoot at targets, dirt clods, yucca plants and feral cats with a rifle or handgun to keep my firearm skills in shape too. 

It would be interesting to know if Chuck still has his firearms. Most of my bowhunting friends have sold their firearms. Stupid as all get out if you ask me.

Oh. I've been reading Chuck Adam's stuff since he first started writing it. Never had his picture on my wall, but I have most of his books.

Tom


----------



## marcusjb

tguil said:


> "The Most Desirable North American Big-Game Animals" by Chick Adams.
> Tom


Chick Adams? Who's that?


----------



## tguil

marcusjb said:


> Chick Adams? Who's that?


His mother, sister, old girlfriend.......? 

Tom


----------



## jhart75609

tguil said:


> His mother, sister, old girlfriend.......?
> 
> Tom



If his old girlfriend has the same last name as him, he may be fishing from the shallow end of the pond.


----------



## Mitchico1

For a long, long time while growing up, all I wanted to be was Chuck Adams.
About ten years ago at an outdoor archery tournament, I found myself in what I thought was going to be one of the best moments of my life: I was actually going to get to talk with Chuck! I was introduced to him by one of the big-wigs of the I.B.O., who knew him. Much to my dismay, when he found out I wasn't a 'sponsored pro shooter', Adams looked down his nose at me as if I were dirt. He rudly brushed me aside and dismissed me. After this encounter, I firmly believe that although he may have paid his dues and worked his way to fame, he has unfortunately become to believe his own press and his head has swelled to epic proportions. This to me is a tragedy, because so many other archers look up to him. I believe that with success and fame comes the responsibility to remember where you came from and help others who are trying to improve themselves.
I WILL NEVER AGAIN READ, PURCHASE OR ENDORSE ANYTHING THAT HAS THE CHUCK ADAMS NAME ATTACHED TO IT!


----------



## tguil

You know what guys -- I think that we are all too old and too smart to "idolize" any bowhunter -- expect maybe Jim Dougherty. 

Tom


----------



## jhart75609

tguil said:


> You know what guys -- I think that we are all too old and too smart to "idolize" any bowhunter -- expect maybe Jim Dougherty.
> 
> Tom



See now, I was thinking Fred Bear.


----------



## tguil

jhart75609 said:


> See now, I was thinking Fred Bear.


Yap, Fred Bear would be OK. I liked his "fedora". Jim too looked better in a better in a hat than he does in his plain ol' baseball cap. Now about "Uncle Ted".....

Tom


----------



## e-manhunt

How about Ishi? I think it is politically acceptable to idolize Ishi.


----------

